# Goat Vacation



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Phil and I needed a vacation. But what is a vacation without goats? We decided to take a goat vacation!

We loaded Cuzco and Nibbles into the horse trailer and headed for Utah. We stayed in Escalante, which is located between Bryce Canyon and Capitol Reef National Parks. We had four days of gorgeous hikes through fantastic scenery. The goats got to climb to their heart's content. 

It started out with a bang though. We stopped for a couple of nights in my old hometown of Lake City, CO to stay with my parents. That's where Nibbles turned a simple walk into a not-so-simple several-hour goat rescue project.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Goat Vacation: "The Great Goat Rescue"*

Phil and I and my brother Tim took a walk. Just a simple walk. We stopped to talk and rest at the top of an unused driveway overlooking the valley and the little-used dirt road below. Nibbles decided to explore. And here's where she ended up:
View attachment 1114


She climbed down and couldn't get back up the way she came because the ledges were too narrow to get a good jump. She couldn't go down any further because it was a very long drop. She was stuck! 
View attachment 1115


So Tim and Phil walked home and came back with our truck and my dad's extension ladder.
View attachment 1116


We attached a rope to her collar and tried to coax her onto the ladder to climb down to us. I've seen goats trained to use ladders, but I knew this was a long shot.
View attachment 1117


Next I moved the ladder and tried to convince Nibbles to climb over towards me along some narrow ledges. She wasn't convinced.
View attachment 1118


"Poor Nibbles! It's ok, we'll get you down somehow."
View attachment 1119


Stay tuned for the next exciting twist in the saga! Up next: "Operation: Goat Levitation"


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Goat Vacation: "Operation: Goat Levitation"*

We thought about trying to carry Nibbles down, but she's pretty hefty these days and has a lot of kick in her. She would probably try to jump if we picked her up at that height, and she might take her rescuer with her. And that ladder was not exactly a bastion of support. The thing has to be at least thirty years old and kept threatening to collapse in the middle if we did more than tiptoe.

Coaxing, bribing, and threatening had gotten us nowhere. It was time to force the issue. I had a spare horse halter in my trailer. It was too big, but it was the best I had. 
View attachment 1120


Tim and Phil (not pictured) climbed to the top and lowered a rope. 
View attachment 1121


"Ready, Nibbles?"
View attachment 1122


"Engage goat levitation device!"
View attachment 1123


"We have liftoff!"
View attachment 1124


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow, what an adventure. Fit for an episode on Animal Rescue show! I bet you were more worried than she was.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

Looks like your vacations are like ours- usually requiring pickups and extension ladders and animal rescue. I can't wait for the next episode!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

OH! THAT IS A BAD BAD GOAT! lol gotta love em when they scare the crap outta ya like that


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

How are Tim and Phil's back feeling these days? Or did they have a winch up there?


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Goat Vacation: "Operation: Goat Levitation Stage 2"*

It was a close call. The halter was way too big, and as Nibbles front end lifted off the ground, the halter slid up over her shoulders and she very nearly fell out of it. But Nibbles is a smart goat even if she is naughty. She bent her front legs around the halter and clung to it while using her hind legs to scramble up the rock. 
View attachment 1125


First step accomplished. 
View attachment 1126


Another good effort. I think she could have made it on her own after the first haul, but n-o-o-o-o. The silly goat kept trying to go back down instead of up. It probably didn't help that I was at the bottom and she couldn't see Phil over the top of the cliff. She would rather face jumping off a cliff than face my brother Tim, I guess. Can I blame her?  
View attachment 1127


Finally! 
View attachment 1128


This series of photos makes it look like a simple 15-minute job, but in reality I think between having to go fetch the truck and ladder, and figuring out what to do with the goat, the whole operation took 2-3 hours.

We're very glad this story had a happy ending. It was a lesson to us, though. We decided to keep Nibbles under a careful watch for the rest of the trip since we were on our way to Escalante, UT, where we might not be able to rescue a wandering goat so easily! 
View attachment 1129


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

That made me smile.  What fun our lives are with goats! But...maybe not at the time.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Goat Vacation: Goblin Valley*

The next stop on our goat vacation was Goblin Valley, UT. This is one of Phil and my favorite little spots in Utah and is always worth a stop. The best bit is that even though it's a state park, there are no fences, no "Keep Off" signs, no long lists of rules about not touching or climbing on the formations or damaging the cryptocraptic crust. We were also pleased to discover that there aren't any rules about keeping pets on leashes, so we were able to let the goats explore! 
View attachment 1131

View attachment 1132

View attachment 1133

View attachment 1134

View attachment 1135

View attachment 1136

View attachment 1137

View attachment 1138


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

oh my god, you're touching the cryptocrapic crust! Haaaa haaaa haaa I love the pics.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

We forgot the camera for our hike up Escalante River, but we went to Willis Creek the next day and explored a bunch of slot canyons. I think this was my favorite day of the trip. It's hard to call one hike "prettier" than another, but there was something so enchanting about the narrow cracks of sculpted sandstone. Cuzco carried our lunch and water that day. The few other hikers we encountered were supremely jealous! 
View attachment 1139

View attachment 1140


"Whatcha lookin' at, Nibbles?"
View attachment 1141

View attachment 1142

View attachment 1143

View attachment 1144

View attachment 1145


Nibbles and I were brave and hiked up to this arch. 
View attachment 1146

View attachment 1147

View attachment 1148


A well-earned drink. 
View attachment 1149


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Those are great pictures. Cuzo and Nibbles have colors that match the rock walls. What a beautifully interesting place. Thanks.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Devil's Garden was one of the best places for climbing on rocks. The sandstone looked like sunset--orange at the bottom and yellow up top. The photos don't do justice to the brilliance of the colors as the sun reflected off the glowing rock formations.
View attachment 1150


I didn't know we would meet a giant penguin in Utah! 
View attachment 1151


And Alvin's Chipmunks! 
View attachment 1153

View attachment 1152

View attachment 1154


"Nibbles, you daredevil!" 
View attachment 1155


I refuse to be outdone by a goat! 
View attachment 1156

View attachment 1157


And we part with a lovely shot of a lovely goat. 
View attachment 1158


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

After Devil's Garden we moseyed over to Lower Calf Creek Falls. This is a very popular hike for obvious reasons. It is easy, scenic, and has a spectacular finale. The ranger at the parking lot was not sure we were allowed to bring goats on the trail, but he checked it out with his superiors and they decided that since dogs are allowed, then there's no reason goats shouldn't be, as long as we kept them on leashes. We would have done this anyway without being told since the trail was so crowded. We must have been stopped about 25 times by curious and mostly foreign tourists, many of whom wanted photos.

Our first glance of Lower Calf Creek Falls.
View attachment 1159


The sun had gone behind the rocks, so by the time we arrived at the falls the crowds had cleared out and we had the place to ourselves. 
View attachment 1160

View attachment 1161

View attachment 1162


"Careful not to get your feet wet, Nibbles!"
View attachment 1163


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Our final hike in Utah was to Upper Calf Creek Falls. It was a lovely and much less popular trail than the lower falls. I wish we had brought our swimsuits, but the water was COLD, so I'm not sure how long we would have played in it in any case. We toyed with the idea of throwing goats in since we've heard so many proud testimonies of swimming goats on these forums, but we decided that would be just plain mean.
View attachment 1164


Contemplative Phil by the pool above the falls. We loved the colors in the rocks.
View attachment 1165


Because every photo is better if it has a goat in the foreground:
View attachment 1166


Bigfoot wuz here.
View attachment 1167


There was another pool with a small waterfall a short way above the first. It was secluded and we would never have known it was back there if we hadn't been told. It was a great spot for swimming--there was a perfect leaping spot about twelve feet above a deep, clear pool. But due to the fact that we did not bring swimsuits, we only took a brief dip. It was quit cold and we shivered back into our clothes right away lest we frighten unsuspecting fellow tourists. The goats did not approve of such scandalous activity. 
View attachment 1168


This was the diving-in spot. Well, I dove. Phil jumped. Nibbles was thinking about it until she saw Phil and I take the plunge. I think the poor goat was scandalized. 
View attachment 1169


A long, cool drink from the falls. 
View attachment 1170


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

And that concludes our "goat vacation." I hope ya'll enjoyed coming along for the ride.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Is the water there drinkable? Looks good. Great photo share. I've been following your vacation thread with interest. Thanks!


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Thank you for the lovely pictures and story.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Rather than create a whole new thread just because it was a whole new goat vacation, I decided to reuse this one.

Phil and I went back to Escalante, UT again in early October, and once again we brought goats. This time we brought Cuzco and the two babies. We figured it was a good way to wean babies and give mamas a chance to dry up. We started off in Goblin Valley again. 
View attachment 1715

View attachment 1716


The fight for the water hole! Nubbin and Petunia were both certain that the mud puddle was yummier where the other one was drinking, and the minute one would go to a fresh spot, the other would join her and try to push her away. Cuzco remained above it all. 
View attachment 1718


He knew that this poisonous-looking water required nothing less than the magical touch of a unicorn's horn. Would a unigoat work just as well? 
View attachment 1717


Nubbin tried to fly. I told her to flap her ears a bit harder.
View attachment 1719


Cuzco, on the other hand, finds it easier these days to work with gravity instead of against it.
View attachment 1720


Petunia found an armchair.
View attachment 1723


Phil decided it was big enough for two. 
View attachment 1722


Nubbin eventually lost her head completely.
View attachment 1724


And we met Jar-Jar Binks. 
View attachment 1721


The End.

P.S. We did NOT push any boulders over.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

I was hoping to get to central Utah this fall. Things arent working out so well, but it may happen yet. Goblin Valley is certainly an awesome destination for goats to play. One could explore for days. I've seen people way up high on the tops of the ridge. There must be a trail, but it looks a little scary to go that high with goats (considering the formations are slick with sandy dust). 

Was the San Rafael Swell closed due to the federal shutdown? I really look forward to the slot canyons again. I need to try them all and come up with a list of which ones are too hard for goats. Some work better in one direction than the other. I could spend weeks there. Really I should do exactly that.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

We didn't know go to the San Rafael Swell, so I don't know if it was closed. I probably would have gone in anyway if it was. I don't believe in government shut-downs of public property.

But enough about the government! We arrived in Escalante and spent our second day at Spooky, Peek-a-Boo, and Dry Fork canyons. Cuzco carried our lunch and water. He seems to be in his element when I put his pack on him. He stands perfectly still while I strap it on, then struts ahead when we're ready to go. Usually he's content to bring up the rear, but he somehow seems very proud and eager when he's wearing that pack. It's like he knows he's important and even essential. I'm sad that he's getting too old to hike like he used to. We had to take it easy in these canyons because he can't really leap up boulders any more. We turned back in a few places because Cuzco couldn't make it. There was also a place where Phil couldn't make it, and another spot where I couldn't make it, but we still saw quite a lot of the canyons, and everyone had a good time.

Goatprints in the sand...
View attachment 1725


View attachment 1726


View attachment 1727


View attachment 1728


View attachment 1729


View attachment 1730


Eventually the slots got so narrow I had to remove Cuzco's pack. Careful as he is, he could not squeeze through without scraping the panniers on the walls. 
View attachment 1731


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I had a very good time photographing Cuzco in Spooky Canyon. We shocked a whole troop of foreigners, though. We got to a boulder where Cuzco couldn't go any further (and we sure weren't going to hoist him up!), but the canyon was too narrow to turn around and there were a bunch of people behind us. So we skooched into a nook and hung out while the other tourists squeezed past us. Cuzco was very good about it all. He made himself as small as possible against the wall (not easy for such a big goat to do) and stood very patiently while everyone wiggled past.

The bigger problem was when people tried to pass Nubbin and Petunia. The babies were very excited and kept moving. I told people to just push them aside with their feet, but I don't think they understood me, and one lady wouldn't go because Nubbin was in her way. I finally had to go ahead and give Nubbin a little shove with my foot, and that's when the lady finally understood that it was ok to push past the baby goat. I guess she thought I would be mad or something. After they passed, I had to back Cuzco up about 20 feet before we found a place where he could safely turn around. He didn't seem to mind at all though. I was pleased to discover that he walks backwards about as easily as he walks forwards, even around blind corners. Cuzco may be an ornery old cuss sometimes, but when push comes to shove, he's about as solid and dependable a hiking buddy as I could ask for.

View attachment 1732


View attachment 1733


What's up there, Nubbin?
View attachment 1734


View attachment 1735


View attachment 1736


The mud was awesome. It was all cracked and rolled, and it made the most delicious crunching noises under my feet. I loved stomping on it! The best bit was when I found these super-cool wrist gauntlets!! Meet Nanno: Mud Warrior!!
View attachment 1737


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Had my boys got in that tight spot we might still be there. I cannot imagine backing up all 3 it would have been a zoo with a herd of humans behind us. They all know the command "back", I would have had to crawl over the top of them and used a peanut butter sandwich for bait to get them to back out. Good job


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Only Cuzco had to back up... the babies were small (and limber) enough to turn around.

Due to mechanical problems with our truck, we spent the next couple of days hiking close to the town of Escalante. We went to Petrified Forest State Park, hiked part of the Escalante Trail, and wandered around Bailey's Wash. Petrified Forest was a bit hectic because of all the people. It's a very small park and it was crowded with folks who couldn't get into Bryce Canyon and other National Parks in the area due to the government shutdown. We had to keep the goats on leashes there.

Nubbin and Petunia shared a snack along the trail. After that, I could no longer tell Phil what the numbered posts were about. 
View attachment 1740


After Petrified Forest, Phil and Petunia took a nap. 
View attachment 1741


Phil and I loved this sign near the cemetery. If the customers aren't allowed to park overnight, does this mean the dead really do walk around after dark? 
View attachment 1742


I loved these tree roots. 
View attachment 1743


We called this the "goat grotto". 
View attachment 1744


View attachment 1745


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

We stopped for a long time in this lush place. 
View attachment 1746


View attachment 1747


Here we found petroglyphs, but Cuzco was more interested in posing for the camera than appreciating the history.
View attachment 1748


Nubbin and Petunia did their best to deface the canyon wall, but were too short. 
View attachment 1749


Petunia realized that the ancient petroglyph was of her ancestors! Doesn't it look like the outline of a Nupine goat's face? 
View attachment 1750


Petunia and I share a cookie. 
View attachment 1751


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

Those are some excellent pictures. And those are some well petrified trees! The leaves look almost like they're this year's crop!

Its good to see Cuzco still up for a hike. And the kids sure are getting an adventure compared to the average back yard goat!

Grrr. I've been stuck with taking walks through the local sage brush on the boring flats. I need to get out to somewhere awesome.


----------



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

Love your photos and running narrative! Three cheers for Petunia, Nubbin, and Cuzco!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

We stopped at the Upper Calf Creek Falls on our way out of Escalante. I think this might become a tradition. Last year we didn't know what awaited us at the bottom of the trail, so we did our swimming au naturel. 

This time we wore our swimsuits under our clothes. We weren't sure if we would actually make the plunge since it was freezing cold outside, but we decided that luck favors the prepared and it would be feeble to not even give ourselves the option. Due to National Park closures, there were several other people at the falls and us skinny dipping might leave them with a bad impression of Utah. So we brought the swimsuits.

Our first stop was one we didn't make last year. We saw this waterfall from the top but didn't notice the trail to the bottom. This time we did and it was quite worth it. 
View attachment 1752


Did I mention it was freezing outside? Last year was hot and I still remember how icy the water was even on that beautiful day. This year it was overcast and there was an arctic wind blowing. I wasn't sure I was brave enough to take the plunge, or that the thrill was worth the chill. But once again, in the interest of not being feeble, I decided I'd regret not doing it. Besides, there was a group of people watching and I'd practiced my swan dive at Lake Powell during the summer.  
View attachment 1753


Phil took the old cannonball approach. 
View attachment 1754

It was freezing, but it was totally worth it. We got cheers from the audience on the hill above. No regrets. The goats are clearly smarter than we are and stayed sensibly rooted to the rocks from which we leaped.

This is how you know you have a pack goat extraordinaire. Cuzco faithfully carried my cold, wet towel back up the trail and even allowed me to dangle my dripping swimsuit top from his horn. 
View attachment 1755


I eventually had to take the towel back because, careful as he was, Cuzco could not prevent it from sliding off on that steep trail. And I removed the brassiere because I felt embarrassed for the poor guy. Besides, it was impairing his vision. He kept stopping and turning his head so he could peer out from behind it, but he never once shook or tried to scrape it off on a tree. I told you he's a good packer! 
View attachment 1756


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

One final note to all you people who have ever had a noisy baby goat: get a mean old ornery one to shut her up! I think I've mentioned that Lilly is our talkative goat. Well, Petunia takes after her, and for the first couple days on the road she was ridiculously loud any time Phil and I left the trailer after doing anything with the goats. In fact, she got so noisy when we were hiking at Peek-a-Boo and Spooky canyons that she lost her voice. You see, Phil and I went our separate ways a couple of times so we could explore without the goats. Petunia hated it and set up a huge racket whenever we did that. By the end of the day and for all of the next, her baa-aa-aa transformed into this horrible screechy wailing sound, like someone was slowly roasting a cat on a fire. It was terrible! Cuzco decided he wasn't going to put up with it and started whacking Petunia every time she made a noise. When we put the goats in the trailer that night the nasty wailing sound was immediately followed by a loud series of bangs. Then silence. For the rest of the trip, any time Petunia let out a peep, Cuzco instantly put a stop to it. She's been much quieter ever since, even at home. So for training loud goats to become quiet goats, I highly recommend getting a big mean wether. The strong, silent type who speaks softly and carries a big horn.
View attachment 1757


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL I totally busted up when I saw where you chose to dry your top!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I was going through my photos the other day so I could send some to our hosts at the Rainbow B & B where we stayed, and I realized I never posted the ones from Willis Creek! I was going to do it yesterday, but then the PackGoat Forums had disappeared! Every frustrated inch of me wants to quit goat forums forever, but I said I'd give this site a try, so I just will.

Cuzco at the entrance to the slot canyons. 








Can you get up there, Nubbin? 








Of course I can--DUH!!








Petunia says, "I can climb higher than Nubbin!"








Don't jump, babies! 








Ship ahoy!








To be continued...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You pack in some beautiful places! Great photos!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Lights and shadows. 








Phil and Cuzco take in the view. 








Nanno thinks she's a goat. 








Cuzco wisely chooses to remain on level ground. At his age, he's seen it all anyway. 








"I told you! I said you'd regret climbing up there, Nan!" 
Can anyone find Petunia? 








They called me "NannoGoat" in my younger days, long before I ever owned a goat or had even met one at a petting zoo. My moniker lent itself to such nicknames, but maybe there was something more to it?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

GORGEOUS! 

oh my...that's quite a way to scale up the side of a rock! maybe you were a goat in a past life?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

You guys suck! Alls I have here is dirt and tumble weeds.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

OMG!!! That looks like so much fun!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow! Absolutely incredible! How old is Cuzco? References were made that he was an old man and was curious! He looks awesome in his pictures and the kids made me laugh! Thank you for a wonderful epic!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Cuzco is 11 years young and going strong, considering all the bumps and hurdles he's had in life. A dog chased him off a 30-foot cliff when he was four years old. He landed on the highway below and broke his left horn. About a year and a half ago he was attacked by coyotes in our own pasture and I was sure he was dead until we found him three miles from home after two days of searching for his carcass. That horrifying experience aged him greatly in a short time, but he still loves to go walking and hiking with us, especially if he gets to carry something.

Triptych - Goat on Willis Creek








We can't tease Cuzco about gray hairs coming in because they've always been there, but the wise, chiseled lines brought by years of experience and adventure are unmistakable. 








And he's still way bigger than me!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Phil and the goats - into the slots. 








Nubbin is her usual adorable self. 








Cuzco, the fearless leader shows the younger goats the proper way to head home from a hike at the end of the day. I'm not sure there's much to it, but Cuzco takes the job very seriously, as he does with everything in life. 








Petunia makes a great silhouette with those ears. 
















The sunset on the way home from Willis Creek was amazing. This hasty shot snapped from the truck window does not do it justice. 








And that _truly_ concludes our 2013 Goat Vacation. Sorry for the false alarm last time!


----------

